# Pressure washing the engine bay



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Whilst driving home I pass a car sales place, they're usually cleaning the cars around the time I drive past.

Today one of the guys was going about his business washing a 13 plate focus, when he lifted the bonnet and spent a good while blasting the engine bay?!

From what I could make out he hadn't disconnected or covered anything.

Surely car engines and electronics aren't designed to take this much water?

I'm just curious really as to how much damage the guy could've done? Plus never to buy a car from there


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Do this with both my cars occasionally. Turn the power down and give them a good clean. To be honest, with engine covers on, there isn't much to soak. The battery is in the boot and most electronics are tucked away. Never had any problems.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

As above I have pressure washed loads of engines without issue, saying that I did a Saab once and killed the coil pack, expensive lesson.

Carl


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I only use the garden hose with a shower attachment but I spray water everywhere under the bonnet of my car.

After the wash I dry the bits as best as I can and then shut the bonnet.

I don't have the engine running and I don't try to start the engine immediately after closing the bonnet.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I only use the garden hose and spray water from a distance and not to close, not really a good idea to use a pressure washer.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

mechrepairs said:


> saying that I did a Saab once and killed the coil pack, expensive lesson.


My previous car was an '05 Saab vert - I never jet washed it and had all manner of electrical gremlins with the GM derived systems - so don't blame yourself!

Saab - go classic - or go (or don't get) home! never again!


----------

